# GENEVA | Airport’s Economic Showcase



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Born out of the meeting of Urban Project SA, Steiner SA and Group8, the project of Geneva’s Airport economic showcase (VEA) begins to take shape.

The concept: provide to global companies complete buildings adapted to their activities and flexible over time.

An important step of the VEA project was achieved with the submitting of all the files to the authorities for an Information Request (DR), signed by all the owners and partners of the project. The Information Request ensures an input from the administration on a land use plan.

This project was discussed with the cantonal and communal authorities, and representatives in order to make it evolve on basis of the various technical, administrative and political constraints that such a major project requires.

Press report and photos on ISSUU (pages 59-62)


----------



## Sergio Fernandez (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Sergio Fernandez (Jul 15, 2016)

Bye


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Situation:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Very minimalist, though it looks like they will use high quality materials.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Very minimalist, though it looks like they will use high quality materials.


This is only a feasibility study. There will be many more steps before construction starts, including architectural competitions.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Things are moving forward; the commercialisation of the projet has started.

The area covers 60 hectares and includes the following sectors: avenue Louis-Casaï, Pré-Bois, Blandonnet, Cointrin East and West, and the Etang district.

Encouraged by favorable demographic and economic projections, the area is destined to become an attractive center, an international facade for Geneva, and a coherent and qualitative living space.

The Economic Showcase of the Airport is also included in the Vernier-Meyrin-Aéroport major project, which aims to open the airport onto the city of Geneva.

Development: Urban Project SA
General contractor: Steiner SA
Architects: Group8
Marketing: Partner Real Estate-Knight Frank SA


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

The VEA project acts as a bulwark against noise and avoids the construction of a new noise barrier along the highway A1. The project and its implementation have been optimized to that end.

The future buildings, maximum 13 stories high and thus reaching service ceiling, are intended for tertiary activities (offices, trade, etc.). They are arranged in a checkerboard pattern along the highway, with gaps between certain blocks.

The neighborhood currently consists of villas that are located in an urban developement area and will be demolished to make way for residential buildings set back from the highway and the VEA project. The result will be a pleasant soundscape allowing the neighborhood life to develop harmoniously.

Despite the very high noise constraints in the perimeter (proximity to the highway A1 and Geneva international airport), the VEA project responds easily, as a whole, to the legal requirements of the OPB and the SIA 181 standard.

Source: DB Acoustique


----------



## Kira Ju (May 31, 2017)

Creative idea. i like these idea.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

OPAM Risk study (major accident hazards)










BG ingénieurs conseils


----------

